# Fishless Cycling Question



## CT_Eagle (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a quick question about fishless cycling. Today, after almost two weeks, the Ammonia started to drop in my tank and I detected some Nitrites. Do I wait for the Ammonia to completely disappear before dosing the tank again or should I add a little more ammonia now?

Thank you.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait until the ammonia is zero, then add more.

This artcle is helpful: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php


----------



## CT_Eagle (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info and link to the article


----------

